# Forge Turbo Inlet Pipe



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

*Forge Turbo Inlet Pipe Doesnt Fit*

Am I doing something wrong? This pipe does not seem like it fits my 2001 Audi TT 225 Quattro... 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Intake/Turbo_Hoses/ES1832355/.. Is there a write up or something?


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, it seems I bought the incorrect TIP. Because this thing doesn't look like its ever going to fit right. 

Does anyone happen to know which inlet pipe I need to buy for 2001 Audi TT 225Q.. AMU engine.. Itd be greatly appreciated as Ive been waiting almost 2 weeks for this pipe and now it doesn't fit


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I recommand you to buy samco.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Does your car have ESP? If not you may need a different TIP. What doesn't fit on this one?


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

My car doesn't have the ESP button, so I assume it doesn't have ESP. 

The pipe hits on the stuff on the firewall.. I cant even get it in there enough to touch the inlet of the turbo. And it looks like the one I have is missing some ports.. According to ECS site, this is the one I needed to get.. but I don't think so.. 

My OEM pipe cracked at the turbo inlet and ended up cracking apart due to heat.. the car was running very bad and I could hear it backfiring in the intake at cold start.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Phyrx said:


> My car doesn't have the ESP button, so I assume it doesn't have ESP.
> 
> The pipe hits on the stuff on the firewall.. I cant even get it in there enough to touch the inlet of the turbo. And it looks like the one I have is missing some ports.. According to ECS site, this is the one I needed to get.. but I don't think so..
> 
> My OEM pipe cracked at the turbo inlet and ended up cracking apart due to heat.. the car was running very bad and I could hear it backfiring in the intake at cold start.


 Thats the correct pip believe it or not!!!! here is the write up. these are a PITA to get on! 

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/engine_and_drivetrain/samco_turbo_intake_hose/ 
go picture by picture. I know thats the right pipe because i have the same one! :laugh:


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay, thanks for that link! But it only helped me in one way.. it helped me realize that I must in fact have the wrong hose.. actually, I can't find a hose like mine anywhere... maybe I do have ESP and didn't know? I snapped 2 pictures comparing the hoses.. lets see if anyone can help me find the correct hose.. I'll even buy a new OEM one at this point.. The part number on the OEM intake pipe is 06A133356E.. but I can't find that anywhere either!! :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You Have the right one I think. I can check mine after work. I have an apr, but they are the same thing. It's a pita to do this and you need 2 people One to push down and one to pull and guide it on the inlet. It does take a lot of force and you will have to wiggle it in there. Take a bar of soap and make a soapy solution then spray the inside so it slips over the turbo. It will not go on without any lube. If you try that it will waste you countless hours. Ask me how I know:beer:


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone elses oem pipe look like mine?? 

The curves in these 2 hoses are much different..


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Dude, I thought the same thing when I received my Forge hose, it didnt look like it would fit at all, plus the smaller inlets for the DV and breather hose, etc. were in different positions. But that is the right one, you just gotta squeeze it in there. Once you're done, it'll all make sense. And definitely use two people, one from the top one from the bottom. The person on top secures the hose while the one under the car tightens the clamp onto the turbo. Just try to get as much **** as possible out of the way so you can see what you're doing.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The Forge piece looks like the one on my BEA (2003) TT, which was an updated version of the AMU part...confirm the engine code 

My one-person method for installing: 

1. Remove chargepipe, strut braces/supports, airbox/MAF/OEM TIP. 

2. Use some spit on the inside of the silicone piece for install. 

3. Put the hoseclamp on the TIP now, aka before its on the comp. housing, and hold a small ratchet (1/4 is best because its small + light) with it until you get it all to the turbo inlet. 

4. I've always heard this is a really tough job. I can see why, you have to get the piece on while also trying to push it on and tighten the clamp, but I actually though it was easy. My method, which took 10mins (no joke, haters gonna hate), was to use my *left *hand to hold the TIP/clamp/ratchet on the comp. housing, while pushing/twisting with my *right *hand. This steadies it so you can push it on it for install. Don't be afraid of the TIP, just He-Man the bitch on. Also, you'll probably be doing this basically laying across the front/passenger side of the engine bay. 

5. Tighten the clamp loosely, connect all the other stuff to the TIP with bandclamps (DV/N75/Evap valve/PCV), then tighten the turbo inlet bandclamp. 

6. Reinstall MAF/airbox/chargepipe/etc. 

This is also a nice opportunity to install a catch can, simplify vac hosing, get a new intake if desired, etc. If I've learned one thing its that doing several things at once is more gratifying due to the more obvious results, and it eliminates doing the same things over and over. That said, I used to dive in vac hose tweaking for the fun of it so who am I to talk... 

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Phyrx (Apr 29, 2009)

I really don't know... I cant even get the hose to go near the turbo.. the little ports on the hose hit on the lines on the firewall. As you can see in the pic, my OEM pipe is more curved and has much more of an elbow.. My OEM pipe is not the same as the one he linked in the fotki above. I'm so confused..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

l88m22vette said:


> 2. Use some spit on the inside of the silicone piece for install.



DIY quote of the day :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## MrSpongeBath (Mar 15, 2012)

*Same problem*

It would seem that our cars are a rarity and are NON ESP models. I have an S3 engine code APY which has the same OEM induction hose as shown in the pics above. I also made the same mistake with buying the fm225ind, the guys at forge have been really helpful and sent me loads of extra bits to try and convert my induction set to how it would be on a BAM engine code, unfortunately though no good. However take a look at this link, it's the closest thing i can find to my stock hose although it doesn't say it fits my engine code.

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=15251

I hope this is at all helpfull.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chunki84 said:


> I recommand you to buy samco.


Same thing, just different stamp. Forge=Samco


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

this job is a real pita! no joke! and i have a lift !!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

My Forge TIP was the correct model for my car and still didn't fit correctly. I've had to cut off 1cm on the turbo side and now the TIP throws a CEL on and off. 

Awesome work Forge. 

Couldn't reduce the size by 15% so it was easier to fit?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Back to life post.

I recently installed this Forge TIP on my AMU non-ESP and I'm considering buying a different TIP now.

First off, why in the world is the N75 port on the back side instead of the front as in the OEM? This kinks the existing lines which makes you just add new ones.

Then, Puck valve port is way off, now you have to get creative and add tubing to the bitch.

Worst part, it's hard to fit it through the cramped TT bay without putting a restriction on it and other coolant lines...

I like Forge products a lot, this one is just not well thought at all.:thumbdown:

If you know of any good options for a TIP, please pm me or post here.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

all the TIPS suck, maybe not badger never tried it, but APR sux just as hard, rubs on brake line, tight to fit


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow did I over-explain stuff in 2010 :laugh:


----------

